# Ruby smokebox "saddle"



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello All,
I have a new project that I am working on based on a coal fired ruby boiler. I need the "saddle"(dont know what else to call it) that holds the smokebox to the frame at the front. If anybody has one of these from a modification they did and they want to sell it, please let me know. Also I am interested in other ruby parts aswell. I wouldve posted this in the wanted adds but didnt know what to title the add. Hope this is okay here.
Thanks,
Brit


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi Brittany, I might be able to help you out. I wont have much use for that assembly once I fashion a replacement for mine. I'll PM you.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

So, workin' on the FrankenRuby "Misfit"? Make sure to list what the other parts are you're looking for, lots of folks here have bashed bunches of Rubies, there's bound to be leftover parts.


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks Randy! Ok so saddle found. 
Next I need the steam turret from the cab of a ruby that the throttle goes into and the other opening has an open M5 thread with a blank plug in it, i need this for the throttle, blower, and pressure gauge, also if someone has a spare throttle valve. Please PM me or email.
Thanks,
Brit


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Brittany-- 

Unfortunately I used a bunch of the parts youare asking for on mine, but I am intrigued to see what you are doing! Please keep us informed!


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Britt, I have 2 throttle from Rubys. You thinking of double stacking them?


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey Jason, I only need one throttle and the globe valve i have for the blower, so one throttle would be great, Im planning to use the throttle in the thread that already exists on the ruby steam turret and screw the globe valve into the other side where the blank plug is. So a throttle would be great and i still need to find a ruby turret.
Eric, there will be a build log once i have the parts and get started.
Thanks,
Brit


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

And what about JATO rockets? (Jason, did you get a picture of that?)


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

JATO Rockets were not in the plans, neither were butane can torches







.... certainly hope Jason did get some video of it. lol


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Britstrains on 05 Feb 2013 07:55 AM 
JATO Rockets were not in the plans, neither were butane can torches







.... certainly hope Jason did get some video of it. lol










THAT was AWESOME! One of my most memorable evenings at Diamondhead EVER!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By seadawg on 05 Feb 2013 08:14 AM 
Posted By Britstrains on 05 Feb 2013 07:55 AM 
JATO Rockets were not in the plans, neither were butane can torches







.... certainly hope Jason did get some video of it. lol










THAT was AWESOME! One of my most memorable evenings at Diamondhead EVER! 

Given the present lack of photos or video, can someone please recount the event in descriptive prose?


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Let's see if Jason might have some photographic evidence of the evening's activities, because I don't think Paul Harvey could have described the events of the evening / morning of January 16/17 to satisfaction. But let's just say there was a lot more fire on the outside of the fire box than in. I also don't believe there was much "natured" aclohol involved either. If no pictures / videos are uncovered then I believe a recounting of the festivities are in order.


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

I agree with Dave if Jason has nothing we can attempt to explain it but will not be able to do it justice. Lol


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

"Things that happen at Diamondhead, Stay at Diamondhead"  (show up people! lol)


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

lol Andrew, even with vid it wont be the same as being there. I found the forney kit so things are progressing nicely as far as gathering parts! Where can I get dummy check valves?
Brit


----------



## StevenJ (Apr 24, 2009)

http://www.tracksidedetails.com/ 

If you are looking for just decorative parts. They work great.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Britstrains on 05 Feb 2013 11:11 AM 
I agree with Dave if Jason has nothing we can attempt to explain it but will not be able to do it justice. Lol 

I have some video but after watching it, and being there its pretty poor since the lighting sucks at 1am. I will have to put the videos together and upload to Youtube. What we cant see in the videos is Britt Magical chair that transports her when there is FIRE. 
I love the smell of butane in the morning


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Kovacjr on 07 Feb 2013 05:38 AM 
Posted By Britstrains on 05 Feb 2013 11:11 AM 
I agree with Dave if Jason has nothing we can attempt to explain it but will not be able to do it justice. Lol 

I have some video but after watching it, and being there its pretty poor since the lighting sucks at 1am. I will have to put the videos together and upload to Youtube. What we cant see in the videos is Britt Magical chair that transports her when there is FIRE. 
I love the smell of butane in the morning 



But I hate the smell of burning hypoid gear oil!







That stuff REEKED!


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

That stuff was horrible.


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah i would imagine that smell will stick around awhile. Was pretty bad, but fun. A shame we dont have any wideo of the magic wheelchair that transports me away from fire, i knew when he reached for the can of butane and the lighter that it was time to move away a bit, or alot, afterward i remember Jason saying "where's Britt" and im like way outside the layout. haha, still look forward to seeing some of it. lol. On the other hand i also found the turret that i needed so now i have all of the parts, (i think)!
Brit


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

OK Brit, here is what was recorder the night of the Rogul episodes. 


http://youtu.be/0jdTSINVXGU


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

AWESOME!!! Simply one of the most fun nights ever!!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Now, now, children... have you not been lectured enough about PLAYING with fire?


----------



## StevenJ (Apr 24, 2009)

Ah damn all right! I confess to seeing most of the activities as described in this post first hand. I was running one of my Roundhouse engines on the small layout into the wee hours when they were playing with the new 0-6-0 coal fired ruby! I thought you were going to burn the hotel down! Playing with jato rockets wasn't too bad but setting butane cans on fire? Good thing there were fire extinguishers, and several of them, nearby! I did miss Brittany's lightening wheel chair though. I only looked up every so often as i was busy running my own engine as well.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm laughing so hard right now, tears are streaming down my face. Two things not seen in the vid, a few large balls of burning butane and Brit's reaction to some of the larger flame balls! (Great reaction time, Brit, by the way!) 

P.S. aren't we all playing with fire?


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Some things were better off not being on video! You will just have to attend next year to see part 2.


----------

